# Recommendation for early bird near Bord Gais Theatre



## Carmel (14 Dec 2012)

Hi
I'm brining my Mam to Oliver in the Bord Gais Theatre tomorrow, and would like to have a pre-theatre meal in town beforehand. 

Can anyone recommend a restaurant near the Bord Gais Theatre?

Tks


----------



## truthseeker (14 Dec 2012)

Ive eaten in the Ely Gastro Pub right opposite the theatre, its nice, but its very small portions on very big plates. Theres an italian just down from it, Milanos (I think) and while the environment is not a plush, the food is cheap, cheerful and plentiful. Both are 2 minutes walk from the front door of the theatre.


----------



## shesells (23 Jan 2013)

Too late for the OP but handy for anyone doing a search in the future, if you're going to Milano allow at least two hours, the service in that branch is painfully slow.

Have eaten in that branch of Ely a couple of times and won't be going back. Food is mediocre, pricey and they have the most disinterested staff I have come across in Dublin

Best food in the area is herbstreet, reasonable, fresh and relatively fast.


----------



## Carmel (24 Jan 2013)

*Restaurant near Bord Gais*

Hi there
We went to Ely and quite enjoyed it. There was an early bird menu, with okay main and delicious dessert and the service was good. We had about an hour before the show and had enough time. The location was perfect, as we just had to walk across the road to the theatre. 

We nearly had a diaster parking wise though. The multi-storey carpark was booked out with on-line bookings. We were blessed to get an on-street parking space close-by, but without that I could have been driving around for ages.

The show (Oliver) was most enjoyable!


----------

